# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Bestrahlung Vorbereitung schwierig?

## bluefisch

Hallo,

Mein Mann muss demnächst zur Bestrahlung. Prostataloge und Metastase Knochen.
Er hat ein schwieriges Problem meint er. Da seine Blase ja etwas verkleinert ist durch
die OP bei der Prostataektomie muss er häufig und das sofort. Dann noch die Reizblase
durch das Parkinson. Er meint das bekäme er nie hin, dass er mit voller Blase antanzen kann.
Er macht sich nun Sorgen, dass das dann alles schiefgeht also zuviel anderes Gewebe erwischt
wird. Auch könnte er nicht warten. Er ist verzweifelt, da sein Darm eben durch sein Park. eher
sehr lahm ist. Er solle wohl jeden Morgen rechtzeitig microklist einführen. Auf Dauer ich
weiss nicht. Hoffentlich funktioniert dann nachher überhaupt noch etwas. Er ist drauf und
dran alles abzublasen, was ich nicht gut finde. Denn durch seine Hormonresitenz (Bicalutamid
Monotherapie) gibt es ja keine wirkliche Alternative. Oder? Ich denke wir haben noch Zeit und 
vielleicht üben wir etwas. So richtig Ballaststoffe geht ja auch nicht. Was wisst Ihr über
so eine Art Ballststoffdrink? Bin sehr ratlos. Hoffe ihr könntet mir etwas mit Rat helfen?

Ich danke Euch

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Bluefisch,
Ich denke, es würde den Erfahreneren unter uns helfen, einen Ratschlag zu erteilen, wenn ihr mehr Infos in das Profil eingeben würdet. Dann wären alle notwendigen Details sofort einsehbar (z.B. Alter, bisherige PCa Therapien usw.)
Also wenn jetzt "nur" eine Hormonresistenz wegen der Bicalutamid Monotherapie vorliegt, ist das Ende der Fahnenstange noch längst nicht erreicht bezüglich Hormonresistenz. 

Tritus

----------


## Michi1

Mit der vollen Blase hatte ich auch Schwierigkeiten da ich Inkontinent war in der Zeit. Ich bekam von einem User den Rat das es eine Penisklemme gibt. Hab sie sofort bestellt und ausprobiert. Am Anfang ist es schon ein wenig komisch aber man gewöhnt sich dran. So konnte ich mein Wasser eine Stunde vorher trinken und ich hatte die Blase voll.

----------


## bluefisch

Hallo
Danke für Eure netten ratschläge. ur Info: Mein Mann 77 Jahre. OP vor 15 Jahren. 
4+3=7 pT3bpN1. Er hatte nie den 0 Wert erreicht. Aber es ging ganz gut so. Er hatte 
weder Hormontherapie noch Bestrahlung. Dann stieg der PSA etwas und der Uro meinte 
ein PET Cholin in Tübingen vor 8 Jahren. Dabei wurde auch Rezidiv Prostataloge und Metastase linker
Sitzbeinknochen festgestellt. Danach Eligard (aber nur 6 Monate da Unverträglichkeit) und dann
Bicalutamid erst 50 dann 150. Das ca. 7 Jahre. Nun PSA auf 1,4 und es wurde ein PSMA angesetzt.
Die gleichen Resultate wie vor 8 Jahren. Nun will er Bestrahlung Prostataloge und Sitbeinmetastase
was nachvolliehbar ist. Nur leider hat mein Mann eine Reizblase durch das Parkinson er kann es nicht
abschäten wenn sie voll ist und sein Darm ist sehr träge. Dann jeden Tag über 8 Wochen Microklist???
Entzündungen sind vorprogrammiert. Ich weiss nicht ob überhaupt noch eine Strahlungsgenauigkeit sein kann.
Das weiss ich eben nicht ob Toleranen möglich sind und eingerechnet werden?

Jedenfalls werden wir auch nochmal unseren Urologen besuchen und über Hormonblocker sprechen.
Wenn er sich doch auch so gut fühlt? Jedenfalls wird es eine schwierige Entscheidung und evtl. macht er
keine Bestrahlung denn das kann auch bei seiner Krankheit einiges auslösen. Aber das kann den Ärzten
ja egal sein. Wo bleibt die Lebensqualität? Wir sind echt genervt. Unser Urologe ist mehr im Urlaub wie
in der Praxis, auch da müssen wir wahrscheinlich einen Wechsel anstreben.

So siehts momentan aus. Danke für Euer Mitgefühl.

----------


## MartinWK

Die volle Blase ist nicht so wichtig. Darüber wurde hier diskutiert: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...706#post108706
Der Enddarm kann entlastet werden durch Hydrogel - darauf deutet diese Studie hin: https://link.springer.com/article/10...066-016-1040-6

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martin,



> Der Enddarm kann entlastet werden durch Hydrogel


Ja, wenn die Prostata noch vorhanden ist und das Hydrogel zwischen sie und den Enddarm gespritzt werden kann. Hier wurde die Prostata aber schon vor 15 Jahren entfernt.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Die zitierte Studie bezieht sich vermutlich auf Patienten mit Primärtherapie. Aber das ist dem Hydrogel egal.
Geht auch nach RPE. Fallstudie aus 2015: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25339311
Und hier 2017 der Hinweis auf ein Abstract von Yeh _et al_. mit 32 Patienten(weiter runter scrollen): https://www.futuremedicine.com/doi/f.../fon-2017-0073

----------


## bluefisch

Danke für die Info
Mein Englisch ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber gibt es die Erklärung mit dem Hydrogel auch in
Deutsch. Wäre auf jeden Fall eine Erleichterung, ansonsten muss ich es übersetzen lassen.

Danke

----------


## MartinWK

Erklärungen zu Hydrogel gibt es auch in Deutsch:
https://www.waldklinikumgera.de/aktu...strahlung.html
https://www.mvz-ukt.de/moderne-bestrahlungstechniken
Die Studien ziemlich sicher leider nicht.
Es wurde auch hier im Forum darüber schon geschrieben: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...3143#post83143
Damals wurden starke Nebenwirkungen des Gels beschrieben, der Urologe bemängelte die Evidenz. Auf der Herstellerwebsite fand ich dazu die Links zu diesen beiden Studien:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28209443
Eine Phase III-Studie mit 222 Patienten unter zeitgemäßer RT, die zu sehr guten Ergebnissen kommt.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28871986
Eine Lebensqualitätsstudie, die ebenfalls positiv ist.
Entweder wurde die Anwendung verbessert oder die damaligen Kritiker waren Einzelfälle oder überempfindlich.
Diese Studien sagen nichts über Salvage-RT nach RPE aus. Der vergrößerte Abstand dürfte aber immer von Vorteil sein, auch wenn man behauptet, noch so punktgenau zu bestrahlen. Schließlich gilt ja gerade bei der Logenbestrahlung: (a) es gibt eigentlich keinen Punkt mehr ("Loge" = da war mal eine Prostata) und (b) je kleiner das Volumen gewählt wird desto eher wird was übersehen.

----------

